# The most expensive dog beds I've ever purchased...



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

I live in a mobile home for now.

Well, last summer I started having air conditioner problems and called my dad out...he said some of my ducting came loose and he jerry rigged it until he could come back out...well we've had the A/C off until this week...we turned it on and there was absolutley no airflow...I broke down and called an official A/C man to come out... 

Here's the verdict... The damn dogs desided that the air ducts were wonderful cool dog beds and tore them all to shizzit trying to fluff their beds. one hole was the size of a basket ball!

Before the A/C guy came out I spoke with doug about getting our ducts cleaned since we were dusting twice a week and we had black/grey dust... hell, that was just what little suction my a/c had inhaling all of the freaking DIRT under our house! So, there's no need for any cleaning since we had to get all new! 

$600 dollars later, we have fresh dog beds! lmao...i've went really ******* and chicken wired the bottom of both of our porches to avoid having to buy new ducts again!


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

OMG......

Sorry that happened to you but you must admit it is pretty funny....lol


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

I had a dog eat the skirting off my mobile home lol.

Dern dogs, its a good thing we love them so much.


----------



## Cain714 (Nov 9, 2008)

that sucks, but it could have been worse. You could of needed a new a.c. unit or something crazy like that. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

amen! It could have been worse! I'm just glad I got some of my paychecks in last week...otherwise we'd still be breathing dirt! Yeah, I can laugh now that it's fixed!!!!


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

WOW! I have the same kind of fear. Lady acts like the AC unit is some sort of lookout post, I worry she will break it by climbing on the wires and stuff (theyre all covered in some kind of foam so I know she wont get hurt) As soon as the weather is nice I plan to do the same thing you did, except chicken wire costs money, I have old broken fencing I'm planning to zip tie back to life lol.


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

That is so funny Shana I'm sorry that happened to you but in a way that is just funny.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

My dog ran thru the plastic bottom of my Mobil lol. I think the dogs need to get jobs and start paying rent and deposits lol..


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

I agree... maybe breeders and rescuers need to give US deposits lmao! It is funny now that it's over with... I could've taken all three of those suckers out back and choked em, or made them eat alittle dirt when the A/C guys told me it was like an Icebox UNDER my house! lol


----------



## dan'sgrizz (Oct 22, 2008)

Oh man did they get into any of the pink or yellow fiberglass insulation... I HATE THAT STUFF. makes me itch jsut thinking about it.... if they did wash them with cool water and only rub in 1 direction that will pull the fiberglass 1 way out .... works good.


----------

